# Vote for AutoGuide.com's Reader's Choice Car of the Year for a Chance to WIN $1,000 in Gas.



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

*Vote for AutoGuide.com's Reader's Choice Car of the Year for a Chance to WIN $1,000 in Gas.*







We need your votes! Have your say and take part in AutoGuide.com's Reader's Choice Car of the Year and choose your favorites in six different categories: Luxury Car, Crossover, Green Car, Sports Car, Luxury Crossover and the most important, Car of the Year.

As a thank-you, we are giving away a $1,000 Gas Card to one lucky winner!

More: *Vote for AutoGuide.com's Reader's Choice Car of the Year for a Chance to WIN $1,000 in Gas.* on AutoGuide.com


----------

